# frameset horizontal und vertikal mittig ausrichten und feste Größe zuweisen!?



## Eddymaniac (7. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir eine Seite zusammengebaut, die ich zuerst visuell im Photoshop erstellt hab. Jetzt hab ich dieses visuelle Bild in Einzelteile zerschnitten und möchte diese Teile mit Hilfe von Frames wieder zusammen bauen. Dazu muss ich ja feste Größen zuweisen können und damit das Ganze noch gut aussieht möchte ich es vertikal und horizontal mittig ausrichten. Habe schon viele dinge ausprobiert, aber nichts funktioniert richtig. Komme zwar immer knapp an mein Ziel, aber ganz  es doch nicht. Hat von euch jemand eine Idee

Das ist der Code, um den es geht. Hab ihn auf das wesentliche reduziert...

    <frameset  cols="164,622,19" frameborder="0" framespacing="0">
       <frame src="links.html" scrolling="no">
       <frameset  rows="30,107,428,30">
         <frame src="oben.html" scrolling="no">
         <frame src="banner.html" scrolling="no">
         <frame src="daten.html" scrolling="no">
         <frame src="unten.html" scrolling="no">
       </frameset>
       <frame src="rechts.html" scrolling="no">
    </frameset>

Danke
Eddy


----------



## kbs170 (23. August 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials209118.html


----------

